# If your life was a movie, what actor/actress would play you in it?



## Simo (Apr 14, 2016)

For me, I'm thinking Danny DeVito. I'm not _that_ short, and I'm thin, but I like his attitude, and think he could get at my crazy sense of humor. Plus, I loved his roles in Taxi and It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia...and sometimes, wish I could be more blunt, like that. Maybe there's a better pick, but he comes to mind first.

Also, I like him 'cause he came from a modest background, had a disease that kept him short, but went on the star with Jack Nicholson in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest', and many other things, and didn't let his height or looks hold him back. I admire that, and also share that never say die attitude, even if I might get moody sometimes.

So how about you? Who would you chose, and why?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 14, 2016)

Aidan Gillen. The few roles I've seen him in he behaves much like I do.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2016)

Lol, I don't know. I've heard Michael J. Fox, but that's looks more than anything else.

Personality-wise I really haven't a clue. Possibly Dan Aykroyd, especially in (the first) The Blues Brothers. Maybe a bit of John Belushi too, in that movie and Animal House. Either that or Bobcat Golthwait, I look up to that man:


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been told Harrison Ford, but they'd need to edit in George Harrisons eyes.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 14, 2016)

Jesse Eisenberg but he'd need facial hair.


----------



## John the fur (Apr 15, 2016)

elijah wood or somethin IDFK


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 2, 2016)

Alecia Beth Moore (P!nk) (who would also be my first choice as a voice actress for my fursona)


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 2, 2016)

It'd be an anime-styled mockumentary (Animated by Studio Pierrot) and Hayden Christensen would be my voice actor.  It'll be literally the best worst thing ever.


----------



## Abra (May 3, 2016)

Rebel Wilson...but she'd have to dye her hair brown.


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

I don't know any actors that have a lisp and sound gay. This is what I'm told I sound like. :c


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 12, 2016)

Simo said:


> For me, I'm thinking Danny DeVito. I'm not _that_ short, and I'm thin, but I like his attitude, and think he could get at my crazy sense of humor. Plus, I loved his roles in Taxi and It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia...and sometimes, wish I could be more blunt, like that. Maybe there's a better pick, but he comes to mind first.
> 
> Also, I like him 'cause he came from a modest background, had a disease that kept him short, but went on the star with Jack Nicholson in 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest', and many other things, and didn't let his height or looks hold him back. I admire that, and also share that never say die attitude, even if I might get moody sometimes.
> 
> So how about you? Who would you chose, and why?


There is no one that can fill my role.

Like Holden Caulfield from The Catcher in the Rye, only the man behind the character, JD Salinger, could fill that role.


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 12, 2016)

Max Burkholder or Seth Rogen.


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 12, 2016)

Jesse James

(Inside jokes ftw)


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 13, 2016)

Russell Brand. Politically active to a fault, hairy, liked to be half naked all the time on his youtube videos, he's essentially me if I was a brit :U Okay, maybe Johnny Depp as a backup, just cause Captain Jack Sparrow has got to be one of the greatest movie characters ever and I'm impressed he pulled it off.


----------



## reptile logic (May 13, 2016)

Wither said:


> I don't know any actors that have a lisp and sound gay. This is what I'm told I sound like. :c



Lucky you! I enunciate clearly and everyone assumes I'm straight!

Oh, and Lauren Bacall. Not 'cause I'm like her, she's just sexy.

Edit: Yes, I know, she's busy with another engagement.


----------



## modfox (May 13, 2016)

alan alda


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 13, 2016)

This guy.


----------



## Atelier (May 14, 2016)

An upside down photograph of Jesse Eisenberg that has been turned blue by being overexposed to sunlight.

If I'm being serious though, I feel like any neurotic jerk-off with dark curly hair could get it right. So............Aaron Taylor-Johnson?


----------



## Froofle McDooflebootle (May 15, 2016)

Christopher Walken no doubt


----------



## Yukkie (May 15, 2016)

Crystal.






Crystal the Monkey.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 17, 2016)

Danny Devito would play me


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

James Taylor. :3
I wanna sound like Ratchet.


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

Daniel Radcliffe.


----------

